# Whats wrong with my gourami



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Ok Ive been fighting this for some time, he has like little pimples under his skin. His face is disintegrating before my eyes. I feel so bad cause it has to be painful. Water parameters are perfect. He is in community tank and he's the only one being effected.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

That seriously look and sound painful! I seriously hope someone could tell you what's the cause!

I had that happen to one of my barbs before, the flesh seem to be eating away from around the eyes! He was about 2-3"s and it wuz his first few hours home and it wuz a rapid infection... i had no chocie but to remove him immediately, better to save my whole community!


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

i had recently bought a gourami with the same conditons.i tried everything from meds to herbal...but unfortuanly he died...my guess is that its a parasite the either forms in the scales..or from the inside of the fish...because i thought it was ick but it wasnt...i used malachite green i think thats how you spell it.. it seemed to help for a bit but then he died.. gouramis are really sensitive fish to medication so you have to be careful of what one you buy.. im sorry about your fish but i hope this helps somewhat

Best regards


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

If i were you i would put him into another tank or it may spread ( just in case)


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

If nothing else works you can try a salt dip. For external problems it should be of some use.


----------

